

Willow garage, robot research lab, heart of ROS, will shut down - BrokenPipe
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-02-20/robotics-research-lab-willow-garage-shuts-down?google_editors_picks=true#p1

======
BrokenPipe
I didn't know it was funded by an ex-googler, Mr Hassan, however I did try ros
a few times and it seems a very well designed platform to get started on
robotics.

I really like ROS:

\- it has an arduino plugin to immediately get the arduino integrated in the
ROS ecosystem (i.e. rostopic) , ideal for novices like myself

\- it has lots of packages from kinect/xtion to drive servo motors like
dynamixel's

\- OpenCV bridge

I mostly use the python bindings as I find them easier to deal with than
compile everything (and possibly cross compile given i'm running ROS on arm
and that it would take forever to build there)

Sad news!

------
serf
That sucks. I always had hoped to play with a PR-2.

~~~
BrokenPipe
Me too!

Have you seen the UBR-1 ? Should be fairly similar and quite cheaper!

